# Mag question



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you get a higher capacity magizine for the Loaded Champion? I noticed that it only holds 7 rounds. Like the looks of that gun but would like to have at least 9 or 10 rounds. Also, what do you think about that gun? Like it/dislike it? 

Thanks
Robin


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup, but it's only one round more. Any 8 round 1911 magazine should work fine in it.
Never seen any 1911 mags that hold more than 8 rounds.

Ah Dosborn, never seen those before, Chip McCormick has his name on it. Must be a decent mag. But that extra length would make an already large pistol even more difficult to CCW. However if this is just for range use, looks like the OP is three rounds up.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sure you can. If you like that much mag sticking out.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG274-36.html

That was the first link I could find.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Allterrain said:


> Can you get a higher capacity magizine for the Loaded Champion? I noticed that it only holds 7 rounds. Like the looks of that gun but would like to have at least 9 or 10 rounds. Also, what do you think about that gun? Like it/dislike it?
> 
> Thanks
> Robin


There are a number of after market magazine makers for the 1911, you can most definitely find mags that easily hold 8 rounds, and there are a couple that make 10round mags such as the one Dosborn pointed out as well as Wilson Combat and others. I prefer the Wilson 10 round magazine as there's less bulk at the bottom. As noted, the mag will stick out, I don't know anyone who uses them for carry in the gun, but I know plenty that will carry them for reloading or have them for range work.

As for the Loaded Champion, it gets lots of good reviews and not many bad ones. If you step over to the Springfield EMP in 9mm you can get 9 rounds in a smaller magazine/gun.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Was wanting the larger mags for just shooting targets with my buddies. Doesnt matter if they stick out. I just didnt know if you could do that or not. Thanks for the info.


----------

